# Window popped out in traffic!



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The fun never stops! In traffic with my 8 year old daughter in the passenger seat. I raise her window, she pushes it, it pops out of the track and down into the door it goes!

Sigh. 

95 Villager. Any tips on getting the door panel off and resetting the window in the track? Thanks.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Try this for a front door panel :thumbsup:;


*Trim Panel(s), Door*

*Front*



*Removal*
Disconnect the battery ground cable (14301) if equipped with power locks or power windows.

* CAUTION: Use care when removing the front door inside handle escutcheon (22620) . Failure to do so can result in damage to the component. *


Carefully pry off the front door inside handle escutcheon as follows:
Insert a standard 1/4 inch screwdriver between the top rear portion of the front door inside handle escutcheon and the front door trim panel (23942) . 



Insert a small 1/8 inch screwdriver between the front door inside handle escutcheon and the top of the inside door handle (22600) . Insert the screwdriver approximately 15mm (0.6 inch). 



Simultaneously rotate the small screwdriver handle down and, with the larger screwdriver, apply outward pressure against the front door inside handle escutcheon to disengage the upper rear tab. Remove the small screwdriver from the upper area of the inside door handle .

Slide the larger screwdriver along the rear portion of the front door inside handle escutcheon to apply outward pressure on the lower rear tab.

Insert the small 1/8 inch screwdriver between the front door inside handle escutcheon and the bottom of the inside door handle . Insert the screwdriver approximately 15mm (0.6 inch).

Simultaneously rotate the small screwdriver handle up and, with the larger screwdriver, apply outward pressure against the front door inside handle escutcheon to disengage the lower rear tab. Remove the screwdrivers.

Grab the rear of the front door inside handle escutcheon and gently pull it away from the front door trim panel . Rock the front door inside handle escutcheon up and down while pulling to disengage the front tabs and remove the front door inside handle escutcheon .

Inspect the front door inside handle escutcheon for broken tabs and heavily damaged plastic. Broken tabs are unacceptable. Slightly deformed front tabs are acceptable when only slight straightening is required. Bend the tabs inward to correct for engagement stress.


If equipped with manual windows, slip a clean shop rag between the window regulator handle (23342) and the front door trim panel .

Pull the shop rag back and forth to release the window regulator handle clip. 



Remove the two cover caps and front door trim panel screws.

Remove the two front door trim panel capped screws.

Slide a flat-bladed tool behind each of the retainers and twist the tool to disengage the front door trim panel from the front door (20124) .

Disconnect the door lock switch and window regulator control switch electrical connectors, if equipped.

Remove the front door trim panel .
*Installation*
To install, reverse the removal procedure.
*Body Side*



*Removal*
Gently pry loose the body side door latch handle bezel and remove it.

Slide a suitable tool behind each of the retainers and twist the tool to disengage the body side door trim panel from the body side door (24622) . 


*Installation*
To install, reverse the removal procedure.
*Door Electrical Connections*

*Removal and Installation*
Refer to Section 01-11 for Power Window, Section 01-09 for Power Mirror, or Section 01-14B for Power Locks. 
*Watershield*



*Removal*
Remove the front door trim panel. Refer to the removal procedure in this section.

Remove the front door watershield by carefully detaching it at the adhesive areas.
*Installation*
Install the front door watershield in the proper position and press firmly at the adhesive areas. If necessary, use additional adhesive to ensure an adequate seal.

Install the front door trim panel. Refer to the installation procedure in this section.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Try this for the window (electric):thumbsup:;

REMOVAL AND INSTALLATION: DOOR WINDOW GLASS AND/OR CHANNEL (GLASS, FRAMES AND MECHANISMS)Section 01-11: Glass, Frames and Mechanisms 
1995 Villager Workshop Manual 

REMOVAL AND INSTALLATION 
*Door Window Glass and/or Channel*

http://www.identifix.com/ServiceManuals/Index?LocationId=22&ROID=110442267&VID=2095989#*Front*
*Removal*

Disconnect the battery ground cable (14301) , for vehicles equipped with power windows.

Remove the front door trim panel (23942) . Refer to Section 01-05 for the removal procedure.

Remove the two front door trim panel bracket bolts and the front door trim panel bracket. 



Remove the plastic weathershield from the front door (20125) .

Lower the front door window glass (21410) to access the front door window glass regulator-to-bottom channel bolts.

Remove the two front door window glass regulator-to-bottom channel bolts. 



Remove the front door window glass from the front door . 


*Installation*

Position the front door window glass into the front door .

Install the two front door window glass regulator-to-bottom channel bolts. Tighten the front door window glass regulator-to-bottom channel bolts securely.

Install the plastic weathershield on the front door .

Install the front door trim panel bracket and two front door trim panel bracket bolts. Tighten the front door trim panel bracket bolts securely.

Adjust the window mechanism. Refer to the window mechanism adjustment procedure in this section.

Install the front door trim panel . Refer to Section 01-05 for the installation procedure.

Connect the battery ground cable .


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Try this for the window regulator :thumbsup:;

REMOVAL AND INSTALLATION: WINDOW REGULATOR, POWER (GLASS, FRAMES AND MECHANISMS)Section 01-11: Glass, Frames and Mechanisms 
1995 Villager Workshop Manual 

REMOVAL AND INSTALLATION 
*Window Regulator, Power*

*Front Door*
*Removal*

Disconnect the battery ground cable (14301) .

Remove the front door window glass (21410) . Refer to the front door window glass removal procedure in this section.

Remove the two front door brace bolts and the front door brace. 



Disconnect the front window regulator electric drive electrical connector.

Remove the four front door window glass regulator track bolts. 



Remove the three front window regulator electric drive bolts.

Remove the front door window glass regulator track and the front window regulator electric drive (23394) as an assembly through the opening in the front door (20124) .
*Installation*

Install the front door window glass regulator track and the front window regulator electric drive as an assembly through the opening in the front door .

Install the three front window regulator electric drive bolts. Tighten the front window regulator electric drive bolts securely.

Install the four front door window glass regulator track bolts. Tighten the front door window glass regulator track bolts securely. 



Connect the front window regulator electric drive electrical connector.

Install the front door brace and the two front door brace bolts. Tighten the front door brace bolts securely. 



Install the front door window glass into the door. Refer to the front door window glass installation procedure in this section.

Connect the battery ground cable .


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh by the way, I never disconnect the battery when I'm doing windows. The switch is disconnected cause the door panel is off and generaly the switch is in the panel. Ya gotta test them to see if it goes up and down before the door panel goes back on but if you hit the switch by mistake when your arm is inside the door, it might hurt. Bad. If a track is moving, it's not suppose to. If you see cables everywhere, you need a regulator. It is probably held on by rivets. Drill them out and put bolts in as you probably don't have the big rivet gun. Be careful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks so much! My daughter assured me she would help me fix it Saturday.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

At least it didn't shatter when it fell!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you type all that out Brain? :laughing: Awesome instructions.
@big The push clips that hold on the door panel can be a pain, they make a special tool to help with removal, it isn't very expensive, I'm not sure if some places wouldn't let you rent it though. I think I bought one for a few bucks. And forget trying to reuse the clips, unless you want a loose door panel.


Also the 4th is coming surely there is a nice place to park the van directly in the line of fire? No more headaches!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Your welcome. And sssssshhhhhh (I copied and pasted).:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I just did the repair. It went fine. Window was still in one piece, and I put it back in. The channel was just two slots. I put silicone adhesive in the grooves, hopefully the correct adhesive! Takes 24 hours to cure. I shot a video which I'll post later.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Excellent post @Brainbucket! Only missed getting a replacement retainer clip for the window handle. The likelihood of those things disappearing seems to equal the national debt:1. 

I particularly liked the shop rag trick. I used a hook-tool I made from a coat hanger (back when coat hangers were metal).


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Video!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E-GlSde0YsM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Window works!
https://youtu.be/zOxHjs_aRPA


----------

